# Pregnancy tips



## fcbelize (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey does anyone have any tips on how to care for a pregnant dam, whelping the pups and caring for them after birth, any help would be appreciated. up:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome. First off, you should have a good vet that will be available 24/7 or in case of emergency during whelping. Here's some stuff to help you out but you'll have to do a lot of reading.

Pregnancy Guide Prenatal Care

SO, your Dog was in heat and successfully bred with a few ties. You can be pretty sure that you are having puppies. Even without a successful Tie your Dam could still be pregnant.

WHAT TO DO NOW...

I strongly suggest reading lots of information and get prepared.

--Keep an accurate record of first breeding.
--Go ahead on your Calendar to 56days from the first breeding and highlight.
Plan the time to stay home and start taking temperature etc. NEVER leave your dam alone after day 56, unless you are taking regular temperatures, including during the night, and you know she is not going into labour. Better yet, if you have to run out, take her with you.

Do NOT feed calcium rich foods during pregnancy, ESPECIALLY in the last 10-14 days. Do NOT supplement with calcium during the time they are pregnant. Some dams need the extra weight, and you can give puppy food, but stop the puppy food at least 10 days before the expected whelp. Then after pups are born, go back to puppy food. This is needed for the uterus to contract properly.

They still need normal amounts of calcium in their diets, and they can get that with a good quality dog food. You can give them yogurt, and cottage cheese, and if you feed raw, they get their raw chicken bones, but you must stop these calcium rich foods for the last 10 days and do NOT supplement extra.

Extra calcium is given only after pups are born, and during active labor, to help with contractions for another reason, other than teeth and bone growth of pups. Calcium during the pushing stage of labor will make the muscles contract at that specific moment.

*********** 1st week ***********

Fertilization: You may notice mild morning sickness and personality changes in the Dam. Watch for vaginal infection from breeding. Some Dams will have a pink discharge, like a very light period.

Suggestions: (Remember, take your Vets advise always over 
anything you read on the web.)

-- Keep feeding as you were (hopefully high end foods)

A recommended food Additive (approx 25%) mix to high-quality kibble is tripett : "pronounced tri-pet" - green tripe - a premium, all natural pet food made from only the highest quality green tripe. Green tripe is filled with digestive enzymes and promotes good overall health among other things.

-- Keep exercising as you were (hopefully she has been exercised and in good shape prior to mating if not start moderate daily exercise)

Do not give any medications without vet approval. If you did not worm her prior to mating (which is standard), then get a mild wormer that is made for pregnant dams. Stop flea treatments and any other insecticides. Do NOT give any live Vaccinations.

*********** 2nd week ***********

Day 7 to 14

Between days 7 and 14 days, the cell will start being a 4 cell, and will separate into 64 cells. At this time the Embryo's enter the uterus.

(same care and suggestions as week one)

************ 3rd week *********

Days 14 to 21

On about day 18-20, the embryos will implant in the uterus

(same care and suggestions as week one)

************ 4th week **********

Days 21 to 28

(Vet can Palpate (feel) and possibly detect pregnancy. Between days 27 and 31(after day 32, fluids increase to protect pups and making palpating not possible.

--Fetus's grow from 5-10mm to 14-16mm, faces take shape, eyes and spinal cords developed.
--At this stage the embryos are most susceptible to defects and it is said that even eating a toxic substance at this stage can cause
eyes to not form properly, or cause 'Cleft Palate'
FACT or FICTION, I am not sure. Many congenital defects, and genetic defects have the mode of inheritance still unknown.
But for the sake of your Dam and pups, make sure your environment is a safe one.
--The Dam may have a clear, odorless vaginal discharge, and her teats may begin to develop.

Suggestions:

-- Limit working dogs and refrain from Strenuous activity like jumping and long runs. For small Companion Dogs, slightly reduce activity, especially in agility.
-- Some like to add 1/4 cup of cottage cheese + 1 scrambled egg every other day. Or mix (refrigerate) + add a tbsp to daily food.
-- I like to start a Vet recommended multi-vitamin at this stage, but do not give calcium pills. The Dam needs to build up her own reserves still. You do NOT want to put her parathyroid gland to sleep, by giving an abundant supply of calcium.

************ 5th week ************

Day 28 to 35

At this time the fetuses begin to look like dogs; their toes, whiskers, claws all are developing. They have become boy and girl puppies, eyes that were open-now close. (When eyes are developing in the uterus, the eyes are developed in an open position and then they close and remain closed until about 10 days old or so.)

Embryos are MUCH more resistant to development problems.

The Dam's weight will begin to increase, and swelling will begin to be noticeable. If you have given a maternity haircut swelling will be easier to see.

Suggestions

--Increase food slightly, & start change-over to puppy kibble gradually. Feed morning and evening and start with a healthy lunch snack, including a multivitamin and an optional: 1/2 egg every day for small breeds and full egg every day for large breeds.

You CAN do an ultrasound at this time, if you wish.

*********** 6th week ***********

Day 35 to 42 (Pregnancy should be obvious)

Puppies become colored (skin pigment develops) the Dams nipples darken and grow, and tummy continues to swell. ''Swelly Belly"

Suggestions:

--If you haven't yet... start adding cottage cheese and an egg. Continue with multivitamin, but not calcium supplement yet.
--Increase food to max she will eat.
--whelping area and box (see whelping) should be put up in a quiet area (not the kitchen if active) and she should be encouraged to sleep there. For an active kitchen the whelping box can be moved to the kitchen when pups are 3 weeks old. (Large breeds at 2.5 to 3 weeks, and toy breeds at 3.5 to 5 weeks).

Whelping box should be big enough for your Dam to stretch out in, and have a door way to go in and out. You do not want your Dam to have to JUMP in and squish a puppy, Whelping Box should have a guard rail to help eliminate suffocation and trapping behind Dam. (see photo of guard rail).

Guard rail inside whelping box - (design MistyTrails Havanese).

Also, if the whole front of your whelp box, is removable, then this makes whelping, WAY easier. (design MistyTrails Havanese).

Corner of the Whelping Box - (design MistyTrails Havanese).

*********** 7th week ***********

Day 42 to 49

Developed puppies continue to grow. Dams will start shedding her tummy hair. If you haven't shaved your dam you may start finding lots of hair on the carpets.

Suggestions:

Increase food... avoid home cooked unbalance foods. Try to make them eat a balanced diet, not just meat. But if your Dam starts getting fussy, doctor up her meals with cooked chopped beef heart, liver, chicken hearts etc... some extra meat is good... too much can cause problems.

Stop all rough play and jumping

At the end of this week, day 48 to 50, take the dam off of the puppy food and put her back on regular kibble. You can change gradually over a couple days, but you have to limit the calcium intake you are feeding, so the dam's body goes into store calcium mode.

*********** 8th week ***********

Day 49 to 57

When Dam is resting you can sometimes see and feel the pups moving. Pups can be born at any time now, but keeping them in for another week is much healthier, so avoid rough-play.

But >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BE PREPARED

pups could be born at anytime!!!!!!!????????

Milk may be squeezed from the nipples by the end of the week. Some dams, can get milk, (colostrum) as early as day 45. but normally they do not.

Suggestions:

Call your Vet to book x-rays to determine size and number of pups. I like to do this on day 56 (54 to 58), but all vets differ, so call and ask. Also call and inform of Dams Due Date.

Gather Whelping Kit, and gas up your vehicle.

Give the dam NO calcium, no puppy kibble, no raw bones, no sardines, no cottage cheese or cheese, or calcium pills this week. they will get an ample amount in their regular kibble. If they are really fussy, and you feed Eukanuba kibble, try the canned version, but not the puppy version. Many dams in the last week are fussy, and will eat the canned food.

*********** 9th week ***********

Day 57 to 65

IT IS TIME >>>>>>>>> Are you Ready ????

Nesting behavior may start or she may seek out a quiet area. Start taking her temperature 3 to 5 times a day.

Day 57 3x a day

Day 58 4x a day

Day 59 5x a day, and once middle of nite.

Day 60 every 2 hours, in day, and every 4 hours at night. >>

MAKE SURE THE THERMOMETER is put in all the way each time, 4 inches inside the rectum using Vaseline.
__________________

For birthing the puppies (often known as whelping)

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs

That should help you out, but you should ALWAYS confer with your vet.


----------

